# Ego-Shooter im Browser



## TwinkKiller (25. November 2008)

huhuuuu,

hab was krasses entdeckt. Ein Egoshooter als Browsergame! Das Ganze nennt sich Instant Action. Gibt verschiedene Spiele. Ego-Shooter, Panzerkampf usw.. früher die Browsergames immer von Fenster zu Fenster klicken und jetzt Egoshooter. Find ich krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr jetzt alle WoW aufhört und damit anfangt dann schickt die Dankeskarten eurer Eltern an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2008)

Is nichts neues - Instant Action setzen noch mehr sehr geile Spiele für den Browser um.

Vielleicht interessiert dich ja das hier:
http://www.quakelive.com/

Quake 3 im Browser.


----------



## Squarg (26. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Is nichts neues - Instant Action setzen noch mehr sehr geile Spiele für den Browser um.
> 
> Vielleicht interessiert dich ja das hier:
> http://www.quakelive.com/
> ...



Das ist ja Wahnsinn, das ist ja auf Cs 1.6 Grafik Niveau und sowas im Browser.
Respekt.

Naja es wird halt alles moderner, je älter wir werden ^^


----------



## Naarg (26. November 2008)

Immer wenn Irgendwo "Sing Up, its Free" steht, wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

Hat das nicht was mit Adobe und ihrem Projekt, C bzw. C++ in ActionScript umzuwandeln, zu tun?

http://www.tobbis-blog.de/internet/2008-07...uch-oder-segen/


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Das ist ja Wahnsinn, das ist ja auf Cs 1.6 Grafik Niveau und sowas im Browser.
> Respekt.
> 
> Naja es wird halt alles moderner, je älter wir werden ^^




ja In 20 jahren oder so haben Wir dann Far Cray 2 Grafik im Browser XD


----------



## Falathrim (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> ja In 20 jahren oder so haben Wir dann Far Cray 2 Grafik im Browser XD


Das Spiel heißt FAR CRY, nicht Far Cray -.-

Und rechnen wir mal:
Die Quake 3-Engine ist rund 10 Jahre alt...die Technik entwickelt sich immer weiter und dadurch dass man Quake 3 im Browser spielen kann sind die Grundlagen schon gelegt...also eher 5 Jahre.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das Spiel heißt FAR CRY, nicht Far Cray -.-



Man braucht aber nen CRAY-Rechner damits läuft ;P


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Man braucht aber nen CRAY-Rechner damits läuft ;P


Die Rechner sind doch voll lame, wenn dann schon 'n IBM Roadrunner xD


----------



## TwinkKiller (26. November 2008)

WoW Thx für den Quakelink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn das nix neues is isses an mir komplett vorbeigegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finds auf jeden Fall Klasse!

Hauptsache es werden nicht in Zukunft alle Spiele im Browser laufen, sodass Grafik & co wieder en Rückschrit ins Quake3-Zeitalter machen ^^


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

Hat sich den jemand angemeldet bei Instantaction?
Fals ja,könnt ja ne Pm mit freundeseinladung an "Odaachi" senden *g*


----------



## TwinkKiller (6. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Immer wenn Irgendwo "Sing Up, its Free" steht, wird mir ganz anders.



Is tatsächlich free. Gibt zwar dort auch Spiele, die man mit Geld freischalten muss, aber der Ego-Shooter, das Panzergame und paar weitere sind free. Irgendwie müssen die das ja finanzieren. Aber ich brauch die Zusatzgames eh ned.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert dich ja das hier:
> http://www.quakelive.com/


Ist das gerad ein der Beta oder so ähnlich? Und wenn nicht,wo findet man da die Download u. Anmeldlinks?


----------



## TwinkKiller (7. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Hat sich den jemand angemeldet bei Instantaction?
> Fals ja,könnt ja ne Pm mit freundeseinladung an "Odaachi" senden *g*



PM is raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (21. Februar 2009)

Das ist anscheinend eine closed beta wo ich kein link habe aber denke mir http://www.rasterwerks.com/ kann man sich die zeit vertreiben ist bis jetzt ne openbeta aber leider noch net online aber die bots sind auch ganz gut.


----------



## simion (22. Februar 2009)

Kostet das auch wirklich nichts? Hab keine Lust ne 100€ Rechnung aus den USA zu bekommen...


----------



## xXElfaronXx (22. Februar 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Kostet das auch wirklich nichts? Hab keine Lust ne 100€ Rechnung aus den USA zu bekommen...




Kostet wirklich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (23. Februar 2009)

oke habe mich vertan das spiel scheint auch online zu gehen aber es spielt nimand online dementsprechend keine server zum online offen.


----------

